# Adolescent bone growth



## josh1995 (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok I'm 15 and I've got a fairly small frame. Could my frame become significantly larger through a good diet (containing lots of protein) or is it ultimately genetics that decides how big I am?

Cheers, Josh


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

unless you're under nourished; your frame/height is genetics.. proper nutrition will let you reach your genetic potential.

but its not just protein- vitamins and minerals as well; calcium (dairy products) is essential for bone health and growth, but an excess will not make you taller or bigger framed.

A diet with enough calories for growth is good- if you're getting fat- there's to many calories- this is rarely a problem of to much good food though! LOL


----------



## josh1995 (Nov 3, 2010)

Right, cheers mate.


----------



## josh1995 (Nov 3, 2010)

I've got another question. If I gained as much muscle as my frame would allow(before I stopped growing), would it then grow to accomodate some more muscle? Or would I be stuck?


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

of your worried ask your dad to lend you a few grand for some hgh :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Medieval archers are identifiable through their skeletons alone as their arms/shoulder bones are thicker and often longer on their drawing side.

So yes, exercise and diet can influence your bone structure, although to what extent I'm not certain.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

josh1995 said:


> I've got another question. If I gained as much muscle as my frame would allow(before I stopped growing), would it then grow to accomodate some more muscle? Or would I be stuck?


you will have your largest amount of natural muscle at 18-21 when you have your highest GH levels naturally to complement your natural high test levels..

However, there is a natural level of muscle you can achieve; with optimal training and nutrition by that period.. however, its not a good idea to lift maximum weights possible before your epiphysial plates close over (growth plates on your bone ends).

You can however go past your initial genetic limits; but not drug free.

Eat well (try for 2g protein per pound of bodyweight, as the most important thing to achieve); train weights 3x/week so you can recover properly in between (all the magazine articles of multiple training sessions do not work for natural athletes). Sleep to recover as well.

regardless of how well you train, there is a genetic limit to muscle growth, and at a certain level (varies individually) your body will produce cortisol (catabolic hormone) to stop you adding more muscle... pro-hormones and steroids overcome this, but then you are not natural. At your age HGH could lead to extra bone growth rather than muscle (doubtful it ever adds muscle on its own).

your question was initially about frame- which is your skeletal system; but it seems you really mean muscle size...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

ALR said:


> Medieval archers are identifiable through their skeletons alone as their arms/shoulder bones are thicker and often longer on their drawing side.
> 
> So yes, exercise and diet can influence your bone structure, although to what extent I'm not certain.


yes, and japanese karate guys who spend years hitting boards and thrusting hands into buckets of sand- actually increase the bone DENSITY and get far stronger bones- when you go to punch them, and the block you-you can feel their bones are harder! they've done MRI's to show this..

its called "hard body training"

http://www.kaneva.com/asset/assetDetails.aspx?assetId=16613&communityId=0


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

josh1995 said:


> Ok I'm 15 and I've got a fairly small frame. Could my frame become significantly larger through a good diet (containing lots of protein) or is it ultimately genetics that decides how big I am?
> 
> Cheers, Josh


Some bones seem to be open to change such as the rib cage. Height is alterable before the plates seal, although it would be unethical of me to tell you how to lower estrogen levels considering your age.

In general though, genetics is the big player in all of this.

J


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

josh1995 said:


> Ok I'm 15 and I've got a fairly small frame. Could my frame become significantly larger through a good diet (containing lots of protein) or is it ultimately genetics that decides how big I am?
> 
> Cheers, Josh


Some bones seem to be open to change such as the rib cage. Height is alterable before the plates seal, although it would be unethical of me to tell you how to lower estrogen levels considering your age.

In general though, genetics is the big player in all of this.

J


----------

